# Your best 2nd hand bike find...Rides again



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a long history of bargain shopping.. I grew up going to auctions and flea markets. So naturally when checking out yard sales and flea markets I am keeping an eye out for bikes. I have found a few very good deals. My current ride is a Jamis Dakar Pro that I paid less then a 10% of its original cost. 
But yesterday I found probably my best deal of all time. I was taking the kids to a pumpkin patch when I noticed a yard sale and they had two bikes near the road. I spotted that one of them was a hybrid bike. I waited till we were coming back by to stop. It was a Trek 730 Hybrid. I told the wife if they want $30 for it I will be taking it home. How much I ask, the lady says $5.00!!! Now its not a top of the line bike, they originally sold for $400-500 but for $5.00 it put a smile on my face.

So here's the question whats your best 2nd hand bike find? ​


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My list is far to long to post.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> My list is far to long to post.


 That's why it says your best..


----------



## Edward78 (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently Bought this bike on CL for $75 Its a like new 95 Raleigh M-60


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

My 1982 Stumpjumper that I bought two years ago for $10, or maybe my pre-war Princeton frame and fork and the 1962 Schwinn cruiser frame, fork, crank, stem and bars for free from a sign I noticed while driving down the street that said" free bike parts"
Also got a 1988 Stumpjumper for free from my wife's friend who wanted it out of her garage.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

$50 Prestige Scott Team with full XT
$650 Unbuilt Soulcraft Option 3


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Probably my most memorable score was one I've posted here at least once or twice here, but 7-8 years ago I came across an estate sale a son was having for his dad that had passed. The guy had nothing but the best as far as vintage bikes, tools, and parts go. I got two mint Ritcheys (his and hers Team Comp and Timber Comp), a mint Richard Sachs, a Medici and tons of parts and tools. I asked how much for everything and he thought about it and said "how about all of it for $500?". By the tone of his voice I think he expected me to counter on his price.  It was a craigslist ad that had the title "2 Richey mountain bikes".


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Probably my most memorable score was one I've posted here at least once or twice here, but 7-8 years ago I came across an estate sale a son was having for his dad that had passed. The guy had nothing but the best as far as vintage bikes, tools, and parts go. I got two mint Ritcheys (his and hers Team Comp and Timber Comp), a mint Richard Sachs, a Medici and tons of parts and tools. I asked how much for everything and he thought about it and said "how about all of it for $500?". By the tone of his voice I think he expected me to counter on his price.  It was a craigslist ad that had the title "2 Richey mountain bikes".


Very nice..


----------



## mazdaprotege4 (Jun 26, 2011)

So of my best finds include:

Barracuda A2R $30 at garage sale
Trek 990 $25 at a garage sale
Parkpre Catalyst $10 at a garage sale

So far this year has been a little slow but hopefully I can find some cool deals again next year


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Near perfect 1982 Stumpy for $20 at a resale shop. I now keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

It's no Filet-brazed deal, but I got a matched pair of Ted Wojciks (road/mtb) for my wife. Road with 105, mtb with XT/XTR. Altogether they were about $875.

Absolutely gorgeous bikes. Couldn't have been happier.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Near perfect 1982 Stumpy for $20 at a resale shop. I now keep my eyes peeled...
> 
> View attachment 841767


 Nice reminds me of my Ross Mt hood.. I will give you $25 for it...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

$14.99 Brodie in my size... not nice one, but a Brodie nonetheless. It's waiting for paint in my garage... one day I'll get to it.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Late 60's Gitane with full Campy Record at a garage sale down the street for $20.


----------



## BKJimmy (May 2, 2012)

Did a moving job here in Brooklyn a couple-few years ago and bought an old Gitane track bike from the customer for $150. Came with Dura Ace cranks, brand new Campy Veloce front brake, and Campy Omega Strada Hardox wheels (though one had a dinged rim). Not the steal of the century, but not bad considering he'd bought it for something like $600 a couple years earlier.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Got a Wicked, Fat Chance with all original parts for $65 it wasn't my size but I could not resist. It had nice yellow Blackburn cages to match the paint, and rear mt rack. Sold it at the last VeloSwap for $200 passing along a great bike to someone who will use it.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

All that Karma, and for what? Sad. Bike hoarding justified!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I used the cash from my Veloswap sales to get Campy Record for my roadie, so I'm happy to have the space in the garage, and 4# of carbon fiber parts for my riding pleasure, and a Fat bike for this winter.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

*My find*

My $5.00 bike with a new $6.00 seat and $10.00 tires..


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

RossJamis said:


> My $5.00 bike with a new $6.00 seat and $10.00 tires..


Is that a good deal?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

When you pay $5 for an entire bike then $10 for tires has to feel like a ripoff.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

when i scored this P-23, and since the ad said "make an offer" that's what i did...



now..


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra - 19 pound Grocery-Getter*

Automotive boneyard find, for $25. I found this sitting at the bottom of a pile of rusty, old, crappy bikes. I was just about to walk away, until I noticed the intact "Made in USA" decal.

After an hour of junk de-tangling, here is what I brought home:



One month and a full Headshok rebuild, including six mist coats of automotive engine enamel later:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

2001 isn't vintage but good for you for getting it up and going.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> Is that a good deal?


Are you serious?


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

chefmiguel said:


> When you pay $5 for an entire bike then $10 for tires has to feel like a ripoff.


I actually paid .99 for two new tires and $8.99 to have them shipped.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Zachariah said:


> Automotive boneyard find, for $25. I found this sitting at the bottom of a pile of rusty, old, crappy bikes. I was just about to walk away, until I noticed the intact "Made in USA" decal.
> 
> After an hour of junk de-tangling, here is what I brought home:
> 
> ...


Nice Job! I'm thinking about painting a frame of mine black. Question is engine enamel more chip resistant? I know its a high temp paint but bikes are pretty low temp. I'm trying to decide whats the best paint to use. I figured quality auto body touch up paint.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

RossJamis said:


> Nice Job! I'm thinking about painting a frame of mine black. Question is engine enamel more chip resistant? I know its a high temp paint but bikes are pretty low temp. I'm trying to decide whats the best paint to use. I figured quality auto body touch up paint.


The key to making auto engine enamel chip-resistant, is in the curing. What I really did was simply mask-off all the decals, touched up/raised all the deep knicks and chips with several coats of Revlon Black Star nail polish and roughed-up the existing paint to give it some "tooth."

I applied six light coats of VHT Satin Black ceramic engine enamel, @15-minute flash dry times in between. I baked the frame under heat lamps, at 195F in three, four-hour intervals. Any higher heat would compromise the T6 heat treatment(annealment) of the 6000-Series aluminum alloy, which is why I decided against Powdercoating. I allowed the frame and fork(touched-up only) to cure on my rooftop for an additional 14 days, in the sun. The result was fabulous; chip and abrasion resistant!

Engine paint is ideal for bikes, because the enamel is designed to stay together(not chip) under torque and the load forces of cycling...which is nearly equal to exhaust cooling and heat expansion cycles, in cars.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

15 years unused in a basement.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool retro Yeti, are the three main tubes carbon?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Always felt like this MB1 was a score and a half. Paid $120.00 off CL. Ad was stated as "Bridgestone mountain bike". The picture was awful and blurry. The "aged" original owner had a wife that just wanted it out of the garage. It had its fair share of patina and a lovely couch saddle - quite original otherwise. I have not seen a deal like this on CL San Diego in years. Image is from an hour after pick up.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

As tacky as it may be, I'd love to know what you paid for that Yeti...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RossJamis said:


> Cool retro Yeti, are the three main tubes carbon?


Yes.



Benster said:


> As tacky as it may be, I'd love to know what you paid for that Yeti...


Come to K'Ville and I'll tell ya.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 15 years unused in a basement.


Those are classic infomercial before and after photos. The sad, poorly lit, out-of-shape before photo vs the smiling, lean and mean after photo.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

1984 Stumpjumper SC for ten bucks at the dump.

1985 Timber Comp for sixty bucks. Haggled with a recycle dude on the side of the road.

A pair of King Hubs with ti spokes on Bontrager Valient Assym rims with ceramic brake tracks. Thirty bucks at a garage sale. Minty fresh too.

2000 Litespeed Vortex road bike. 6/4 ti frame with complete Dura Ace. Two hundo at a garage sale.

The Speshy was a 20" and the Ritchey a 17" so they had to go.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

1984 Univega. For about what you would pay for a 1984 Univega. Fortunately it was dripping in early CBR components.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 15 years unused in a basement.


There aren't many guys that have the resources for a proper restore like that. Very nice work, as always. Oh and that Cannondale may not be vintage but Zachariah did one hell of a job on that. Looks like a great town/commuter bike.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

About 3 years ago I went to a local bike swap and found a guy with a box of misc. junk with a "free" sign on it. I found a Ziploc bag full of assorted sized bolts and I grabbed them. Got em home and threw them in a box and forgot about them for a few months. When I went back in to use them I found out about 80% of them were titanium.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those are classic infomercial before and after photos. The sad, poorly lit, out-of-shape before photo vs the smiling, lean and mean after photo.


Exactly the angle I was going for!



sandmangts said:


> There aren't many guys that have the resources for a proper restore like that. Very nice work, as always.


Thanks man! It definitely involved help from my VRC buddies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

CL has been good to me. My neighbors trash has been good to me. But the question is "your favorite second hand bike" By far it's this.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I guess my best would have to be my Elgin. Paid nothing for the frame. Did a strip of an older Turner for the headset, wheels, shifters, brakes then sold the Turner frame. Spent 20 bucks at the swap meet on the fork an 25 on new seals and oil and used the leftover paint from the frame to paint it to match. Only new parts are the cranks and handlebars. This one gets me to work everyday. I would say my total out of pocket with welding supplies was probably way higher than most other bikes in this thread but it is my favorite.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I paid $100 for this Klein. It was heavily crusted with grease at the time of purchase but I figured I couldn't lose at $100. After lots of cleaning...well look closely and you will see. But still the parts were nice.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*For a bike less than 20 pounds - it's WORTH IT!!!*



sandmangts said:


> I would say my total out of pocket with welding supplies was probably way higher than most other bikes in this thread but it is my favorite.


My out of pocket on rebuilding the Bad Boy frameset...........$ 25:

Wheelset: Velocity Blunt SL/American Classic Disc Lite.......$775
Headshock Full rebuild...................................................$150
Crankset: FSA Energy 2 x 10 46-36...................................$225
Front Derailleur: FSA Energy............................................$ 45
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 4ti......................................$200
Cassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960.....................................$175
Shifters: SRAM X0 9-speed Grip Shift................................$120
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 Grilon Composite 9-speed...........$145
Chain: SRAM PC-1091R 10-speed......................................$ 50
Tires: Vittoria Rubino Pro III Mithril....................................$140
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM.......................................................$100
Brakes: Magura Marta SL..................................................$350
______________________________________________________
out-of-pocket Total: $2380


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> My out of pocket on rebuilding the Bad Boy frameset...........$ 25:
> 
> Wheelset: Velocity Blunt SL/American Classic Disc Lite.......$775
> Headshock Full rebuild...................................................$150
> ...


Ok yeah you got me there.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> This one gets me to work everyday. I would say my total out of pocket with welding supplies was probably way higher than most other bikes in this thread but it is my favorite.


Having seen this one in person, the pictures of this bike do not do it justice.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

I've posted my early Zaskar story here before, but here it is again. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/92-zaskar-rebuilt-updated-670780.html

I love threads like this.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

this is my take a spin around the block with kids or laid back park ride bike. it's not too rare or very sought after, but it's 30 years old and all original.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

melan47 said:


> this is my take a spin around the block with kids or laid back park ride bike. it's not too rare or very sought after, but it's 30 years old and all original.


Wow. I really like that build: the Suntour Beartraps (on Sugino ATs maybe?) and the DiaCompe 980s. You have the sweet Suntour tumbies too? That's just some cool early MTB kit, nicely preserved. Thanks for posting


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

love it too although reflectors are super dorky.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

melan47 said:


> this is my take a spin around the block with kids or laid back park ride bike. it's not too rare or very sought after, but it's 30 years old and all original.


This is a duplicate of my First MT bike.. Purchased new in 1984..


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

*Jamis Pro*

This is my main ride.. Found it on craigslist and paid pennies on the dollar for what they cost new.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

They might be but I bet they're original. 


girlonbike said:


> love it too although reflectors are super dorky.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

$10 yard sale find...
before:



after:


A close second...$150 from CL...

before:

after:


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

What's the second bike?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

CYCLEJCE said:


> What's the second bike?


Grove Innovations.

Correction, a really sexy Grove Innovations.

My best bike pick up was at a bike swap, a grubby old beat up Apollo Team aluminium hardtail. Apollo is an Australian brand that made a wide range of bikes and were an early sponsor of some young'un called Cadel Evans. Anyway, the bike had a torn seat and no grips but on second look, it had Mag 21s and full M900 XTR, Matthauser brake pads, Mavic rims. I asked how much and the guy said "how much you wanna give". I looked in my wallet and counted out $80... $100... $120... then pulled out a $50 and said "I've only got a 50" and he said "sold".

The bike was a team issue frame so made to last a season and then crack. I have it hanging up but I pilfered the wheels, fork and groupset off it. Not bad for $50.

Grumps


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

My local sandwich shop owner has a nice Stumpjumper, not sure of the year, 90's, pink and green, steel that he picked off the top of the landfill. He was out dumping some construction debris, and the guy before him had cleaned out a rental, and on top was the Stumpy. All XT, all original, for free, and saved from the crusher. He still uses it as his daily commuter. If you come to Steamboat Spring, eat at Backcountry Deli, and ask Peter about it. Great meatball subs on Mondays.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

jeff said:


> They might be but I bet they're original.


These ones are (were).

Kijiji find.










From the wear on the anodizing on the middle, I'd say it had to have gone around the block at least 3 times.










All cleaned up and de-reflectored.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

CYCLEJCE said:


> What's the second bike?


'94 Grove Innovations Team Assault...


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

sho220 said:


> '94 Grove Innovations Team Assault...


Gaudy and beautiful all in one bike!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

RossJamis said:


> Gaudy and beautiful all in one bike!


lol...I know. I've recently replaced the stem with a more subtle black Control Tech. I liked the Dean but it was a bit too colorful. I'd love to remove the logo's on the saddle also, but not sure if it's possible. The horrible pink/dayglow hubs have to stay though. Not sure why, but I love them.


----------



## pjanda1 (Aug 23, 2011)

1999 Kona King Kahuna for $40 on CL. Bought it from a college age kid whose roommate had abandoned it a year before ("dude, I got like 50 emails in an hour!"). It was well ridden, with grocery bags wrapped in duct tape for grips, a trashed rear shifter, and plenty of other issues, so it fit the story. I sold the best usable parts for a little over $100 total (mediocre wheels, XT fd and brakes), and traded some others (cool vintage Race Face cranks). Only kept the fork, seatpost and brake levers and rebuilt the bike in modern X.9. It rides like a dream! If I could find the new decals I bought for it, I'd put 'em on and snap a pic.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I might have just stumbled on my favorite, Waterford 1400 frame for $200 in great condition. Will get some pics over the weekend....... can't wait to get this one built up......


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Deal on a Waterford for sure


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

datmony said:


> I think I might have just stumbled on my favorite, Waterford 1400 frame for $200 in great condition. Will get some pics over the weekend....... can't wait to get this one built up......


It doesn't exist until there are pics!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

- Can't argue there. Got it in the mail last night and unboxed it but was having people over for dinner so didn't get to spend any "quality time".  This weekend for certain......


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Benster said:


> As tacky as it may be, I'd love to know what you paid for that Yeti...


Shouldn't be posted if you don't want to say what you paid.

That's the point of the thread.:skep:

Anyway, my best score is an Independent Fabrication No Travel fork, $25. Maybe not the deal of the Century, but I would have happily paid $200.

Tom

EDIT: Pics for the sweet paint match. Sadly, this is _not_ too ugly to be stolen in the city.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

THE ARS said:


> Shouldn't be posted if you don't want to say what you paid.
> 
> That's the point of the thread.:skep:
> 
> ...


Uh. Close!






















I disagree with you regarding how to interpret the point of this thread. I think readers can either choose to identify their big scores as what a bargain they got; or as a sleeper pick up of a significant bike to them....purely subjective. Obviously, people have interpreted it as more than just bargain basement pronouncements here.

My best find of a second hand bike has nothing to do with how much I paid. It was a great find to me.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Well once I got rid of the what felt like 80 stupid stickers that someone disgraced this bike with, finally was able to see it all up. No dents or dings, few small chips but overall in excellent condition. Will be built up as any of my other builds have been recently with a mix of M95x parts. Haven't decided on a shock for this one yet. Could be Marzocchi Atom Bomb, a Superfly I have kicking around, or I might source a SID for it. Likely one of the former ones first.

Pretty excited by how nicely it cleaned up, not bad for 2 bills. Hope you all had nice weekends.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

A Waterford is definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I just picked up a early 80's (as far as I can tell) Schwinn Probe at a flea market for $10. Steel frame with nice brazed butted joints. Going to fix it up into a round town ride with the kids cruiser.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

My wifes like new 1999 Schwinn Moab is probably the best deal I've gotten. It's not real vintage, but definitely a classic. Got it for $90, if I recall at a garage sale. Still has the nipples on the original gumwall tires. They look good, but probably should be replaced, just because of age though.


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> when i scored this P-23, and since the ad said "make an offer" that's what i did...
> 
> 
> 
> now..


This is why I check Kijiji as often as three times a day.

Does that mean you got that Ritchey for $50?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

OchoCero said:


> Does that mean you got that Ritchey for $50?


No.


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm tempted to say the DeKerf Team ST I got for $400, but given that it was initially $200, and the seller jacked the price because of all the interest his ad got, it just doesn't feel like it was as good a deal as this gem;









$50.

Yes, I know, it's a terrible bike. I didn't buy it because I had wanted one BITD, I actually bought it to find out just how terrible it is. Because for $50, why not?

But, more importantly, I got a complete XT/DX part group from 1993 that's in *very* good condition right down to the original Matrix tires, and a really beautiful Control Tech stem (which I had already swapped out in this pic) - for $50.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

fishcreek said:


> when i scored this P-23, and since the ad said "make an offer" that's what i did...


Wow


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I have had some good luck over the years but the top three are:

3 $200 I paid for 300+ vintage water bottles 
2 $100 for a 500+ catalog and magazine collection 
1 $150 3Rensho bought at a garage sale


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I posted this on another thread already, but I think it fits here too. I got this GT Ruckus on a really crappy add for $80 on CL! It needed a new chain and front axle which brought the total to $130. I rode it for a year and then sold it on CL for $110 more.







My second best deal was a clean blue DK Six Pack BMX bike I picked up at a garage sale for $40 and sold for a couple hundred a month later. I don't have pics of it unfortunately.


----------



## skersfan (Jun 23, 2005)

I recently bought a Lite Speed Unicoi, I think the 1998 model, with out a scratch on it, and the elastomer was still the original color and the writing was on it. It was one I had sold new to a gentlemen in Palm Srpings. He quit riding shortly after buying it and said it had only been road on the road. The frame was like new and were near 1500.00. I paid 150.00 bucks for the whole bike. I have restored it to like new with current componentry with fox shock. Had new stickers made for it and powdercoated the fork red. Will try to get a picture of it. I ride it quite a bit now. A little better than hard tail with about 1 inch of travel, but when it hits, it hits. Light around 23 pounds.


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

Not rehabbed yet....but hopefully soon! Gary Fisher RS-1......


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Another kind of comical score, not a bike but bike related. I simply stopped at a local shop for to ask the price on a park facing tool (just the cutter). The dude goes, wow..... we never use ours anymore, I should just sell it to you. I ask him what he wants for it and he says 200. Never being able to accept the first price I say 150, we of course land on $175. Dude hands it to me and in the box is not only the BTS-1 I thought I was buying but also a full BFS-1!!!!! Makes we want to call around and find out what other tools the local shops "just don't use anymore"....... He was the owner or I would have felt bad.......


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Score!


datmony said:


> Another kind of comical score, not a bike but bike related. I simply stopped at a local shop for to ask the price on a park facing tool (just the cutter). The dude goes, wow..... we never use ours anymore, I should just sell it to you. I ask him what he wants for it and he says 200. Never being able to accept the first price I say 150, we of course land on $175. Dude hands it to me and in the box is not only the BTS-1 I thought I was buying but also a full BFS-1!!!!! Makes we want to call around and find out what other tools the local shops "just don't use anymore"....... He was the owner or I would have felt bad.......


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Rolled back couple minutes later, he sold me a basically unused HTR-1 with an extra 690XL that has never been used, the 1" and 1 1/8" reamer...... $150.......

Just a touch glad I stopped by there before a haircut today......


----------

